# Ottos?



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey everyone. I have a slight algae problem in my tank and everyone kept telling me to get some ottos fish. When looking at the picture of one, it look like a chinese algae eater fish I got from petsmart a while ago. It pooped way to much so I took it out of my tank. So what I'm asking is that are they the same thing? and would they cause a waste problem in my sand bottom tank?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Vietguy357,

Here is a picture of an otocinclus (Oto). It does look a little like a Chinese Algae Eater in that it has a stripe, but it stays much smaller and is much more peaceful. It is a small, hard working, 1" - 2" South American algae eating "catfish". Like a lot of South American catfish, it seems to do most of it's work at night. It is the algae eater that I use in all of my tanks.

I find it does very well eating Diatoms (Brown Algae) and most "soft" green flat algae types. It really doesn't seem to help with Green Spot Algae (GSA), Green Dust Algae (GDA), Black Brush Algae (BBA), Blue Green Algae (BGA), or the various "hair" and "thread" algae types.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

not sure I ever saw oto poop. pleco poop, YES.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Vietguy357 said:


> Hey everyone. I have a slight algae problem in my tank and everyone kept telling me to get some ottos fish. When looking at the picture of one, it look like a chinese algae eater fish I got from petsmart a while ago. It pooped way to much so I took it out of my tank. So what I'm asking is that are they the same thing? and would they cause a waste problem in my sand bottom tank?


Ottos are not like CAEs. CAEs are cypriniformes, like goldfish, barbs and danios, and Ottos are catfish, or siluriformes, so they are not closely related at all. They stay small, are not aggressive and unlike CAEs they eat only algae and other vegetable matter. They like to be in groups and their bioload is pretty small.

Unfortunately they are hard to keep.... I have bought groups of 6 twice and I have 2 bulletproof individuals left.


----------



## Vietguy357 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh ok. Where would I buy some ottos?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

depending on where you are, in the united stated I would say petco or petsmart, they have 15-30 warranty.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Ditto on petsmart, careful though theyre in horrbile condition when you get them with a high chance of death, or you could go on aquabid and go to catfish-others i thing tfd is selling some, ask for them to be shipped yhe way you want it, you should also ask for a stocklist, they have a whole bunch of great fish and prices that you can put in the same box


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I would watch what you get, or QT for a while. Ottos are best to get when you see nice fat ones.


----------



## henryt (Oct 17, 2010)

The problem with ottos that have been kept in stores is thAt they are underfed. They will not eat flake food. It's best to have your local Lfs order u a fresh batch from his breeder.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

At my petsmart they actually feed algae wafers and cucumbers/zuchinnis so if the stress doesnt kill them the rest are fat and happy with nice tails


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

If you do get them from a LFS, be sure to acclimate them very, verly slowly. This should take several hours. Add a slice of blanched zucchini into the bowl you are acclimating them in.

A local breeder is always a good source too. ;oP


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump what neil says. They don't feed flake at the petsmarts here in New York.

I've never had issues with the ottos I've bought. I still have my 7 in the 33 gallon tank. Never any fry though :^(


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i haven't seen record of ottos breeding in the aquarium, thats why they have to catch them in the wild. Also the reason why couple weeks ago petsmart did not have ANY ottos for 2-3 weeks because the rainy season hasn't ended where the ottos breed.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

neilshieh said:


> i haven't seen record of ottos breeding in the aquarium


It is a very rare thing that's for sure. My Vittatus breed constantly. I've got a few other tanks set up for other species (Macrophilus and Cocama) that I am trying to breed as well. Trying to track down two others (Flexilis and Mimulus).


----------



## jasonak (Oct 26, 2010)

I love ottos there excellent cleaners.They clean all my thin leafed plants from top to bottom and there cheap as well


----------

